# Tivo etiquette



## margol (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi,

For better or for worse (or mainly for HD) I have moved to SKY+.

I can't really justify paying for both so my Tivo has to go to Ebay, but...

I'm not sure what the etiquette is for what config I should pass the box on.

I have installed 120gb HDD, Turbonet card and a bunch of software for Tivoweb. Is it feasible to pass it on as is or should I be looking to re-install a vanilla Tivo software image...? How does a new owner re-activate a Tivo thats already been setup?

Sorry if it seems like a dumb question, I just don't want to screw the next owner.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As you might see if you search for other Tivos on Ebay, there's no problem with listing all the extras your box has. 

The new owner would simply give Tivo CS the box's serial number (after you have called them to relinquish ownership of it, of course ) and that's that. They can then just re-run Guided setup and use it as normal.

One point, though. Remember to give the new owner the current IP of the unit.

I would also suggest you might like to change it back to using dial-up, just in case the new owner can't get the card's IP changed very quickly


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Some hack software, like EndPad and mfs_ftp, forbids sale in any way, including as part of a TiVo on eBay. So you might want to check the readmes on the hacks you've installed.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What if you can get the purchaser of the TiVo to make a donation for Endpad? Isn't that essentially the same as if they donated and installed it themselves?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If it's sold without mention of the unsellable hacks, then the buyer isn't paying for them. You could then give the buyer the option of removing them or not before delivery. As suggested, the ability to make a donation should be pointed out to the buyer, since they might not see this without having to install it themselves.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

iankb said:


> If it's sold without mention of the unsellable hacks, then the buyer isn't paying for them.


Rubbish Ian. I'm selling my car at the moment and I haven't mentioned that it has tyres in the advert - does that mean the buyer isn't paying for them? The ad doesn't have to be exhausive and complete.

margol, the wording of the EndPad readme is that you need my written permission to sell Endpad. So long as it's a genuine personal sale, I would have no reason to refuse. PM me if you want to do this.

I don't know what view Riley takes for mfs_ftp.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

sanderton said:


> Rubbish Ian. I'm selling my car at the moment and I haven't mentioned that it has tyres in the advert - does that mean the buyer isn't paying for them? The ad doesn't have to be exhausive and complete.


To be fair, a car _has_ to have tyres (and is useless without them) so I don't think that's the best possible analogy. However, a Tivo doesn't _have_ to have Endpad... what am I saying! Of course it has to have it


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

sanderton said:


> Rubbish Ian. I'm selling my car at the moment and I haven't mentioned that it has tyres in the advert - does that mean the buyer isn't paying for them? The ad doesn't have to be exhausive and complete.


I assume that the reason for not being able to sell a TiVo with EndPad on is that you don't want people to make commercial profit out of a reselling a free product, or not to give you credit for creating the initial version. If you have some other reason, please let us know. If the buyer isn't expecting to get EndPad, then he isn't giving the seller any money for it. So long as the buyer is made aware of the details of the hack and the option to make a donation, then I can't see what the issue is.

If you want to add items to an advert to enhance its value, then you need to list it. If it is considered the norm for the object that you are selling, then I wouldn't expect to have to list it. However indispensible Endpad is for its users, I hardly class it in the same bracket as a set of tyres. My BMW certainly doesn't list it as an option, although you might consider the lumbar adjustment in the driver's seat to fall into the same category.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

As the author I can make the licence state that you have to dress in pink and stand on your head while installing it if I want. (I took that bit out though) Whether or not you see the issue is neither here nor there to be honest. I don't want TiVos with EndPad on eBay without my permission. As they say in BB, end of.


----------

